# Submarine and a race in spain



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

http://valenciasailing.blogspot.com/2007/09/submarine-disrupts-vuelta-espaa-vela.html

Not sure if it was posted or not but I got it in an email. Similer to an iceberg I guess.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

The posted comment makes sense. I suspect the yachties didn't quite understand how long a sub can be either side of the conning tower.

The sub under normal circumstances would be aware of the boats above them, but if they were 1/2 NM off and rapidly closing, it might be a different situation.


----------

